# Who needs to know? Medical wise



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi 
I've asked this a couple of times via the threads but haven't got a reply. 

Having just got a bfp from donor egg abroad, I've made an appointment with my gp next week.  She is aware of our journey so no problem there.  But further on down the line, ie midwives, consultants and the world and his wife, do they need to hear the full story.  On one hand I've no problem, but does this aspect of getting pregnant come up repeately during the 9 mths.

Thanks.

Midgey
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I have wondered this. If you don't disclose it, you'll come under pressure re things like amnio.

On the other hand, midwives are notoriously insensitive at times.

I am under haematology, and already told my consultant as he prescribed me heparin cover right from when I started the BCP. My GP knows of couirse, arranged blood tests for me and DP.

Re early pregnancy/antenatal, I'm not sure yet...


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

I am considering DE and from the experiences of others I have read I would tell as few people as possible. I remember someone on here being in labour and the doctors and nurses asking her "Oh so who's the mother?". That's the kind of insensitive comment I would want to avoid. Basically I wouldn't tell anyone unless I was convinced that they needed to know.


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Guys
Yes, I think you might come under pressure to have amnio tests carried out - well I'm 41 but my Donor is 25.  

Movern - that's an incredible incident you mentionned.  

Ladies who have now got a bundle of joy on their laps, any advice going forward?

Midgey


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Congratulation on your success by the way Midgey. 

If your donor is only 25 the risk from the amnio is considerably higher than the risk of downs. I think I would just refuse an amnio.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I got pressurised to have an amnio when I was pg at 37, with an excellent NT measurement! The NHS really pushes them.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

HI there

As some of you know, I am PG with DE - now 10 weeks.  My IVF cons said strongly to tell doctors, midwives etc that it is a donor egg precisely because it does affect their advice about testing etc.  I was also asked about the genetic history of the baby because of testing for things like sickle cell.  Personally, I don't have a problem with telling medical people about the DE, because I tend be open with people generally, but we're all different.  My midwife hadn't come across a DE pregnancy before, and was quite interested.

I hope that helps

Essex Girl (Ruth)


----------

